# Strange missing channels problem



## Thor263 (Mar 5, 2005)

For the past three days when we turn on the 942 in the evening, half of our satellite local channels are missing - both from the guide and being to directly access it with the channel number. The OTA HD channels are still present. The other weird thing is that when this happens, an OTA HD channel appears on TV2 (which it shouldn't, since we use the 942 in dual mode). Then we can then select other OTA HD channels on TV2 by manually entering the channel number. The guide for TV2 doesn't show OTA HD, but shows (or doesn't show in our case) the satellite local channels.

Each day I've tried something differerent to resolve the problem - soft reboot, hard reboot and check switch. They all work and the 942 returns to normal (satellite locals restored). But I'm starting to get a little worried that it is developing a problem of some sort. Has anyone else experienced this? 

The 942 has L284. It has been solid up to this point.


----------



## cclement (Mar 22, 2004)

I've noticed this too. I'll be looking around in the guide and all the local OTA channels are there but the local satellite channels are gone. But then they'll show up later. They just come and go at random. I noticed you're in Minnesota, are you talking about the Mpls/St. Paul locals? Becasue I usually lose all BUT channel 9, it seems that one is always there.


----------



## Thor263 (Mar 5, 2005)

Yep, I'm talking about the Minneapolis/St. Paul locals. It seems that I pretty much match you - 9 always remains. I think 17 and 22 are always there for me as well. If this happens again, I'll have to see exactly what's left.


----------



## frsprky (Dec 8, 2004)

I have this problem too. If I do a switch check, the channels are back on. I'm going to install a new lnb and see if this corrects the problem. I have a DP Plus lnb. I will let you know what happens.


----------



## geodi (Aug 8, 2004)

You mean that the mapping to your local channel designations was missing, right? I saw this, too, but they were still available in the 8000-range. They popped back after 10 minutes or so with no intervention on my part. Weird, though.


----------



## vahighland (Mar 29, 2005)

I'm in Atlanta and have had similar problems in the last two nights. The first night I lost my Atlanta satellite locals. A simple reboot restored the locals, but the timers for locals did not fire and did not show up on the DVR schedule. I had to remove all the timers for the locals and re-enter. OTA was fine.

Last night I was getting Check Switch errors with no satellite channels at all. Rebooting and running check switch fixed the problem. I'm getting worried as well because the 942 is no longer a priority for Dish.

I'm still at work but I'll check again when I get home.


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

The 942 is still very much a priority for Dish. The 622 is very largely based on the 942. They are working on the 942


----------



## vahighland (Mar 29, 2005)

I wonder if these problems have anything to do with the solar outages...

http://rweb.echostar.com/departmental_content/TechPortal/content/Home/HomeQuicSola.shtml


----------



## Thor263 (Mar 5, 2005)

mpeltz said:


> I wonder if these problems have anything to do with the solar outages...
> 
> http://rweb.echostar.com/departmental_content/TechPortal/content/Home/HomeQuicSola.shtml


Could be...according to the chart, for example, it looks like Minnesota was supposed to have outages through yesterday. Of course, when I came home today, the channels were missing again...but returned by themselves within a half hour or so.

I don't remember having problems like this with my 522 last year though.


----------



## cclement (Mar 22, 2004)

It doesn't happen on my 721, the mapped locals just disappear and re-appear on the 942. Thankfully, I don't have any timer set on them, all OTA and CBS NY. It's just odd, the 942 has been the best receiver I owned, very stable.


----------



## elliottj (Mar 9, 2006)

I have two 942s, both in dual mode. About a week ago I noticed that only locals associated with OTA channels are occasionally missing from the program guide. Sometimes both 942s experience the problem at the same time but not always. I had a program set to record on TV2 on a local channel -- since the channel wasn't in the program guide the next higher channel was recorded. I'm in the Denver area. I too see the OTA channel numbers (031-01, etc.) on TV2 when the problem occurs.


----------



## vahighland (Mar 29, 2005)

Well, it screwed up again last night, the third night in a row. This time, the Atlanta satellite locals channels were there, but the timers for locals did not show up on the DVR schedule. A reboot did NOT fix the problem. I had to add the timers back again!


----------



## Sauron99 (Jul 28, 2005)

Same problem here with Chicago locals. I have had this problem for about 2 months now. Last night most of the locals disappeared. I tried a soft and hard reset and was unable to restore the channels. I had to switch recordings to the 8000 range last night.

I documented this problem last month in this thread:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=515954#post515954


----------



## rjenkins (Jul 18, 2002)

One of my 942s is having this problem too. Kinda of annoying. I've switched all my timers to the 8000 versions just in case. Very strange. The channels definitely come and go semi-randomly.


----------



## scouserut (Mar 11, 2006)

In Sandy, Salt Lake City area and can confirm this problem. Using the 942 on single mode. It started last weekend and persists through the week on a random basis - seems to only be affecting channels 2, 4 and 5 (major networks) the rest - PBS, WB etc are okay. Called Dish and they said to switch to the listings in the 8000 versions.


----------



## Thor263 (Mar 5, 2005)

I haven't had any problems (at least I haven't noticed any) now for a few days, but I wonder if this was something introduced in the last software update...


----------



## lakebum431 (Jun 30, 2005)

I have had the problems too. I'm in Atlanta. So it looks like the only cities that are having problems are: Atlanta, Minneapolis, Chicago, and Salt Lake City. Anyone outside of these areas that have seen this?


----------



## Thor263 (Mar 5, 2005)

Just thought I would mention that after a few days of not having any problems, they are occurring again.


----------

